# bewährte Bauteile nach EN ISO 13849:2



## safety_engineer (21 Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

also nach EN ISO 13849 ist in Kategorie 1 ein bewährtes Bauteil zu verwenden. Ein Lieferant meinte nun, er realisiert Performance Level c mit einem Senkbremsventil (ohne Diagnose), jedoch wäre sein Bauteil kein bewährtes Bauteil. 

Ist das möglich?

Wie muss ein Hersteller eines bewährten Bauteils eigentlich dokumentieren/belegen, das jener Bauteil bewährt ist?

Lt. EN ISO 13849 muss sich der Bauteil bei vergangenen Anwendungen bewährt haben und/oder muss nach bestimmten Qualitätsstandards gefertigt worden sein. Muss der Hersteller das dem Kunden nicht irgendwie belegen?

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## M-Ott (22 Februar 2018)

In DIN EN ISO 13849:2 Kapitel C.1 und D.1 steht etwas zum Thema bewährte Bauteile in der Pneumatik bzw. Hydraulik. Das sollte die Frage, ob das möglich ist, beantworten.
Ob ein Bauteil für den jeweiligen Zweck als bewährt gelten kann, bestimmt letzten Endes derjenige der es einbaut, denn nur derjenige kennt den exakten Einsatzzweck und die Einbaubedingungen, der Hersteller kann nur bestätigen, dass er bestimmte Normen erfüllt, was z.B. für Schütze ein Kriterium ist, ob sie als bewährt gelten können, die Normerfüllung ist aber nur ein Kriterium von vielen.


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2018)

Kapitel 6.2.4 der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sagt genau was ein bewährtes Bauteil ist. b) entfällt wohl, wenn der Hersteller solche Aussagen macht. aber a) könnte noch eine Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2018)

Hallo, 
  wenn der Hersteller für das Hydraulikventil die Bewährtheit nicht bestätigt ist das schon mal schwieriger, da habe ich auch schon sehr negative Erfahrungen gemacht, besonders mit Herstellern die nicht aus Europa kommen.  
  Wenn der Maschinenhersteller die Bewährtheit selbst erklären will muss das auch mit entsprechenden Daten hinterlegt werden. Z.B. 1000 Anwendungen in 10 Jahren keine gefährlichen Ausfälle der Komponenten. Oft ist das aber gar nicht möglich weil es kaum belastbare Rückmeldungen von den Verwendern gibt.
  Ich empfehle hier aber einfach einen anderen Hersteller zu verwenden.


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Februar 2018)

@safety, Vielen Dank für die gute Antwort.

@alle anderen: die Norm kenne ich und habe sie deshalb auch schon selbst in meinem Beitrag beschrieben, mir geht es eher darum das ich der Hersteller bin und von meinem Lieferanten für meinen Anwendungsfall eine Bestätigung will, dass das Ventil zum realisieren einer Sicherheitsfunktion geeignet ist.

Wie von Safety schon beschrieben könnte ich das selbst machen, aber der Erfolg wird wie schon beschrieben eher dürftig sein...

Ich werde mal einen anderen Lieferanten anfragen und mein Glück versuchen.

Um das richtig zu verstehen: Wenn Lieferanten Kategorie 1 realisieren und mir das anbieten, müssen sie für die verwendeten bewährten Bauteile (bewährte Bauteile lt. EN 13849 ein MUSS) doch eine Bestätigung liefern können, dass das Ventil ein bewährtes Bauteil ist, oder?

Ich hatte das schon für diverse Pneumatiklieferanten und ich denke in der Hydraulik ist das gleich...

mfg


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> @safety, Vielen Dank für die gute Antwort.
> 
> @alle anderen: die Norm kenne ich und habe sie deshalb auch schon selbst in meinem Beitrag beschrieben, mir geht es eher darum das ich der Hersteller bin ...


naja etwas anderes als Safety habe ich auch nicht gesagt. diese  *b) * und *a)* beziehen sich auf die Norm und beschreiben das was Safety geschrieb en hat.


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> Um das richtig zu verstehen: Wenn Lieferanten Kategorie 1 realisieren und mir das anbieten, müssen sie für die verwendeten bewährten Bauteile (bewährte Bauteile lt. EN 13849 ein MUSS) doch eine Bestätigung liefern können, dass das Ventil ein bewährtes Bauteil ist, oder?


sehe ich auch so


----------



## sepp123 (29 August 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn der Maschinenhersteller die Bewährtheit selbst erklären will muss das auch mit entsprechenden Daten hinterlegt werden. Z.B. 1000 Anwendungen in 10 Jahren keine gefährlichen Ausfälle der Komponenten.



Hallo Kollegen

hat das schon mal wer gemacht? bzw. kann mir einer sagen, wieviele Anwendungen und Jahre es sein müssen, um ein Bauteil als bewährt einzustufen? Gibt es aussagekräftige Dokumente?

SG Sepp


----------



## Credofire (30 August 2019)

Ich versuche zu diesem Thema immer Hersteller bzw. Teile zu verwenden, wo der Hersteller auch Sicherheitskenndaten mit angibt, also B10d usw. Somit denke ich, ist man sicher, das es sich um ein bewährtes Bauteil handelt. Sonst würde der Hersteller diese Werte ja nicht angeben. Ich würde da immer eher auf namhafte Hersteller setzen, was sicherheitsrelevante Teile angeht.

Wie oben schon angeführt, dürfte es, gerade im Ernstfall, schwer werden, diese Bewährtheit rechtssicher nachzuweisen. Es sei denn, man hat vor 10 Jahren mit der Dokumentation angefangen.


----------

